# Warum ist das grausame Schreddern männlicher Küken notwendig ?



## krawutz (12 Sep. 2019)

*Weil sonst etwas noch viel Grauenvolleres entstehen könnte !*


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2019)

Könnte man ja auch schreddern...


----------



## comatron (15 Sep. 2019)

Max100 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja auch schreddern...



Allein schon diese Idee ist nobelpreisverdächtig !


----------

